
Fighting the Superstitions of Software Development: Questioning the Assumptions - ohjeez
http://www.cio.com/article/2373826/careers-staffing/fighting-the-superstitions-of-software-development--questioning-the-assumptions.html
======
danbolt
As a recent university graduate, I think this is good stuff to hear for me. I
think the point of the article compliments Knuth's adage on premature
optimization. It's important not to focus on details if you're not 100% sure
they'll be important in the big picture.

------
shalmanese
Is it true that this is the most effective way to run a software organization?

